# LG LAM200R  Sicherheit Lücke?



## ebimog (30. Januar 2004)

ist es jemanden bekannt , das die  LG LAM200R   
Modem+Router+4port Switch eine Sicherheit Lücke hat ? ich habe bei  GMX  eine 5 Gig flatrate und habe festgestellt, dass trotzt ausgeschalteten PC, wurden auf meine GMX flat um die 50 MB Daten verbraucht worden. Kann jemand mir  sagen, wie ich da vor gehen kann?

ebimog


----------



## Ben Ben (30. Januar 2004)

in welcher Zeit denn?
Ich könnte es mir zwar nur schwer feststellen, aber NTP läuft ja sicherlich auch noch im BG auf dem Router um die Zeit upzudaten, nur wie man damit auf 50MB kommt...


----------



## ebimog (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *in welcher Zeit denn?
> Ich könnte es mir zwar nur schwer feststellen, aber NTP läuft ja sicherlich auch noch im BG auf dem Router um die Zeit upzudaten, nur wie man damit auf 50MB kommt... *




das frage ich mich auch, der PC war ausgeschaltet , aber der Router war an gewesen, es wäre moglich das es mal gekenackt worden ist, darum möchte ich wissen ob diese Modem eine sicherheit lücke hat?


----------

